# Kann den schon jemand?



## Ascanius (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Schneider!

Bin Mage und will unbegingt diesen Umhang haben:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=56017

imba, wie ich finde!


Bin selbst Schneider aber um das rezept zu bekommen muss man so ziemlich alle nordend-quests machen.

Also wollt ich hier mal nachfragen ob den schon jemand kann.
wenn dem so ist bitte hier posten oder melden bei:

Ascanius
Realm: Ambossar
Horde


----------



## Ollimua (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann den schon seit 2 Wochen. Ich finde den aber persönlich nicht so Klasse, deshalb hab ich noch einen blauen Umhang an. Aber bin auf Arthas und nicht auf deinem Server.


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde grundsätzlich Items, die nichts auf Stats wie Ausdauer, Int, etc geben schlecht, auch wenn die anderen Werte noch so gut sind (solange wir uns in realistischen Rahmen bewegen).


----------



## Lehrwandler (17. Dezember 2008)

War der Gürtel der Zauberwucht dann auch schlecht?


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach schon, wobei der immerhin wenigstens noch Sockel hatte.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach schon, wobei der immerhin wenigstens noch Sockel hatte.


Du willst mir jetzt nicht sagen, dass du den besten Gürtel unter T6 mit Int und Ausdauer gesockelt hast? O.O


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du willst mir jetzt nicht sagen, dass du den besten Gürtel unter T6 mit Int und Ausdauer gesockelt hast? O.O


Nein, ich hab ihn mir gar nicht erst besorgt.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab ihn mir gar nicht erst besorgt.


Selber schuld (:


----------



## McBandel (27. Dezember 2008)

Kann man irgendwie feststellen, wieviele quests noch abzuarbeiten sind, bis man diese schneiderkunst erlernen kann ??


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Dezember 2008)

Sicher, das sieht du ja Ingame unter den Erfolgen. Du musst in allen Gebieten soviel Quests machen wie im Archivment gefordert sind.


----------



## McBandel (28. Dezember 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sicher, das sieht du ja Ingame unter den Erfolgen. Du musst in allen Gebieten soviel Quests machen wie im Archivment gefordert sind.




thx, mit ein bißchen nachdenken kam ich dann auch drauf. ;-)

Lohnt sich denn der ganze Aufwand?  Was gibts dafür ? 

mcbandel


----------



## Ollimua (28. Dezember 2008)

Dafür gibts beim Schneiderlehrer das Rezept für den Todesfrostumhang. Darum gehts doch hier im Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder meinste was du von den Kunden so bekommst?
Also ich hab den bisher 3 oder 4 mal machen müssen und zwischen 10g und 75g Trinkgeld bekommen.
Aber allein durch das Ganze questen in Nordend bekommste schön viel Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich auf jeden fall.


----------



## Ascanius (12. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich finde grundsätzlich Items, die nichts auf Stats wie Ausdauer, Int, etc geben schlecht, auch wenn die anderen Werte noch so gut sind (solange wir uns in realistischen Rahmen bewegen).




naja "grundsätzlich schlecht" ist ja nunmal seehr subjektiv...

Habe mittlerweile den umhang und bin voll zufrieden. Gerade als ffb-mage sind für mich genau die richtigen werte drauf... und nun ja ob da jetzt +15 ausd/int drauf sind.... naja werte wie ZM, crit, tempo sind eigentlich für jede caster-klasse wichtiger.

Vom dps-output ist das momentan der 2. beste rücken für nen mage... schon nicht schlecht finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krueger75 (30. Januar 2009)

Juhuu, kann ihn auch seit gestern.

Server Rajaxx, Allianz


----------



## Cartman86 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hab das Rezept auch, seit ca. 2 Wochen, trage den Umhang auch selber und finde ihn extrem nice!

Also wer will ihr findet mich auf dem Realm 
Die Nachtwache 
Char: Cartmen


----------



## Apsilon (4. Februar 2009)

naja nicht direkt mage umhang oder? würde lieber einen mit trefferwertung nehmen und da gibt es bessere.


----------



## Sotham (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich trage den Umhang seit gestern. Einer aus meiner Gilde hat ihn angefertigt. 

Der Umhang ist nicht schlecht, relativ günstig -> Mats im AH so ca. 500 Gold. Hab ihn gegen den Umhang für Ruf bei Kirin Thor ausgetauscht.


----------



## Bjizzel (6. April 2009)

Apsilon schrieb:


> naja nicht direkt mage umhang oder? würde lieber einen mit trefferwertung nehmen und da gibt es bessere.



Also ich hab mein Hitcap - und ich meine Hitcap - nicht Softcap... auch ganz ohne einen Punkt Trefferwertung auf nem Umhang. Trage 4/5 T7 und Rest Craftables oder Zeugs aus Heros und für Marken. Warum sollte ich den denn dann z.B. als Arkanmage mit zusätzlich noch Tempo-Verzauberung nicht nehmen? o.O


----------



## Lafeminin (27. April 2009)

Ich hab noch 60 Quests in Zul Drak und fast die ganze Eiskrone vor mir bis ich das Rezept mein eigen nennen darf.
Für das Achievement Nordend Dungeons auf normal gibts dann übrigens noch das Rezept für den Irrwischumhang für alle die einen mit mehr Stats wollen xD.

Scheint zumindest ausser Taschen mal was zu sein was wir Schneider auch gut verkaufen können,ausserdem lassen sich ja noch die Umhangverbesserungen draufnähen die wir in Dala beim Schneiderlehrer lernen können.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2009)

Naja dann kommst du jetzt wohl etwas zu spät. Da konntest vielleicht noch vor zwei, drei Monaten gut was verdienen mit. Für alle die jetzt schon auf Naxx-Niveau sind, das sind nicht gerade wenige, ist das dann schon wieder uninteressant.


----------



## Ascanius (29. April 2009)

So siehts aus. Mittlerweile wirste den vll noch zum Selsbtkostenbetrag los, vll mit minimalen Gewinn.
Als ich die Umhänge Anfang des Jahres erlernt habe, hab ich mich dumm und dämlich daran verdient^^

Der Todesfrostumhang ging immer zwischen 1,5-2k gold weg, der andere ein bisschen weniger. Und es gab durchaus Zeiten wo ich jeden Tag 1-2 Umhänge verkaufen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

